# A workshop exterior gallery



## DBT85 (3 Jul 2020)

I'd like to invite folks to post pics (more is always better) of the exterior of their workshops. I'd like to create a single repository for people to get ideas from for claddings, colours, etc. I'm finding it hard to pinpoint the colour I'd like for my own wall cladding and would love to have had a thread full of photos from members of theirs with details!

If you can please include what your claddings are (EG. treated feather edge 175mm, larch T&G large tongue and groove, Eternit Rivendale slates, etc) as well as colours with the brand (EG. Bedec French Grey, Ronseal purple, etc).

I know some build threads mention it, but many don't have build threads, or they mention it 10 pages away from a photo of it etc. 

Just posting a photo is nice, but those details can really help!


----------

